# Orange Marmalade Sriracha Wings



## LarryWolfe (Mar 22, 2013)

I am a chicken wing fanatic and always looking for a new way to make better chicken wings.  I'm cruising the aisles of the grocery store one day and start picking out things I think would go good as a glaze for grilled wings.  I threw in Sriracha Sauce, Orange Marmalade and honey and figured I'd add some more stuff when I got home.  Well, I came up with what I think to be a perfect spicy/sweet combo sauce that is fantastic on grilled chicken wings as well as other grilled meats such as chicken, pork chops, ribs and meat balls.  Here's the recipe and the process.

Orange Marmalade Sriracha Sauce
1 - 18oz Orange Marmalade (I used the generic store brand, you can buy gourmet if you choose)
1/3 Cup - Sriracha Sauce
1/3 Cup - Honey
1/3 Cup - Brown Sugar

Directions - Combine all ingredients in a heavy sauce pan and heat over medium heat, bring to a boil, stirring constantly to dissolve the sugar and combine ingredients and remove from heat.

Grilling Directions - Grill wings indirect at 350º for 20-30 or until golden brown.  Then dip the wings in the sauce, then place back on the grill and continue to cook 10 minutes and repeat one or two more times.  When you're done,you should have a 'candy like' glaze.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 22, 2013)

Now, this looks and sounds delicious, Larry, thanks!   The sauce would be good on other things too, I would think.


----------



## Cheezy (Mar 22, 2013)

Now here you go startin trouble... Mmmm these sound delish !!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 23, 2013)

These are right up my alley.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 23, 2013)

I have some homemade marmalade yet to use up...and some chicken thighs...not tonight, but soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2old2change (Mar 23, 2013)

Don't like orange marmalade, but I may try them using apricot preserves. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  

Any marmalade or jams will work.  I have a friend that used blueberry preserves and said it was the best he's ever had......I'll take his word for it on that one!!  

The key with this sauce is to continue dipping to build layers.  In the end the skin should be almost like crunchy candy.

This sauce is very good on pork as well.  Hope you all enjoy! Thanks


----------



## frenchguycooking (Mar 23, 2013)

I am sure it is totally delicious !


----------



## roadfix (Mar 23, 2013)

I've done this at least a couple dozen times since I found Larry's recipe some 3 years ago.  My whole family loves it.  I've used other preserves as well, just to experiment.

One thing to note is that the glaze can make a sticky mess out of your grill if you're not careful.  Be sure to line the bottoms of your grill with foil.....makes dealing with cleaning the sticky mess a lot easier.


----------



## Cheezy (Mar 23, 2013)

Will be tryin this on some ribs and drumsticks tonight...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 25, 2013)

roadfix said:


> I've done this at least a couple dozen times since I found Larry's recipe some 3 years ago.  My whole family loves it.  I've used other preserves as well, just to experiment.
> 
> One thing to note is that the glaze can make a sticky mess out of your grill if you're not careful.  Be sure to line the bottoms of your grill with foil.....makes dealing with cleaning the sticky mess a lot easier.



YES!!  Very good point!


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Apr 18, 2013)

I am a HUGE wing fanatic too. When I'm not cooking them at home, we are going to a restaurant called Hooters to get their Honey Chipotle wings. Will definitely be trying this recipe soon!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 19, 2013)

They look delicious


----------

